# Good old fashioned customer service - A-Plan



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Have been with A Plan for a good few years but last year they were way off with prices for the 650 so I reluctantly left them.

Earlier this week they called and said they had noted I'm due for renewal and could they quote me - price was pretty much identical to the renewal price from existing provider but as A Plan provide great customer service I said I'd go back to them and call them to renew.

Kept my promise and called them this money to pay and lo and behold they told me they have a special offer on and there is a £50 discount for returning lapsed customers - I was happy to pay the previous quoted price so getting a £50 discount was just a nice added bonus

Really nice to deal with an insurance company who believes in good customer service


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Not often you hear praise for insurance companies. I've just had the yearly battle with them and gone to another as the renewal price was daft. 

Until I get something like what you've expericenced I'll have to resign myself to that yearly battle...


----------

